# Sandra Bland: Guard Reportedly Falsified Records In Bizarre Jailhouse Death



## SmileyNY (Jul 22, 2016)

*Guard Reportedly Falsified Records in Bizarre Jailhouse Death of Sandra Bland*






The improbable jailhouse death of 28-year-old Sandra Bland, who was put behind bars over a traffic infraction and found dead in her cell hours later, has gotten even murkier with the reported testimony of a guard who now admits he falsified records of her time in jail.

Bland was pulled over last July for failing to signal a lane change. The encounter, caught on dash cam, escalated quickly and she was ultimately arrested for “assault of a public servant” for allegedly kicking the officer. Three days later, she was found dead in a Waller County jail cell.

The Waller County Sheriff’s Office claimed Bland had died of self-induced asphyxiation, apparently by using a plastic bag, and an autopsy performed by the Harris County Institute of Forensic Sciences ruled her death a suicide. A grand jury ultimately declined to indict anyone in connection with her death.

But Bland, who had just moved to the area to start a new job at Prairie View A&M, had never displayed suicidal tendencies before, her family says.

And there were some major discrepancies from the start. The officer who arrested Bland was ultimately charged with perjury and fired from the department after state investigators determined he had lied about what happened during the traffic stop.


And now, an attorney for Bland’s mother, Geneva Reed-Veal, tells the _Houston Chronicle _one of the guards who was tasked with watching Bland in jail recently admitted under oath that he lied about checking on her an hour before she was found dead. Though a source tells the _Chronicle_ that special prosecutors were aware of the falsified records when the grand jury was convened, an attorney for Waller County tells the paper the guard’s admission was “a small portion of that testimony,” and taken out of context.

Reed-Veal is currently pursuing a federal lawsuit alleging that her daughter’s death was the result of willful and wanton negligence on the part of the county.


----------



## NinaShamone (Jul 22, 2016)

Her poor mother. I hope she has an amazing team of lawyers on her side.


----------



## sj10460 (Jul 22, 2016)

> And now, an attorney for Bland’s mother, Geneva Reed-Veal, tells the _Houston Chronicle _one of the guards who was tasked with watching Bland in jail recently admitted under oath that he lied about checking on her an hour before she was found dead. Though a source tells the _Chronicle_ that special prosecutors were aware of the falsified records when the grand jury was convened, an attorney for Waller County tells the paper the guard’s admission was “a small portion of that testimony,” and taken out of context.



whaaaaat? what did I just read? I'm trying to gather my thoughts in a legible manner. Based on the statement provided by one of the guards, Sandra was alone in her cell and he saw her alive one hour prior to her dead body being found. The autopsy report ruled her death a suicide after allegedly concluding she died from asphyxiation basically meaning she allegedly suffocated herself with a plastic bag found in her cell. The grand jury decides not to indict anyone based on their evidence yet the County's attorney admits they knew said guard was lying about checking on her??????????????????


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 22, 2016)

sj10460 said:


> whaaaaat? what did I just read? I'm trying to gather my thoughts in a legible manner. Based on the statement provided by one of the guards, Sandra was alone in her cell and he saw her alive one hour prior to her dead body being found. The autopsy report ruled her death a suicide after allegedly concluding she died from asphyxiation basically meaning she allegedly suffocated herself with a plastic bag found in her cell. The grand jury decides not to indict anyone based on their evidence yet the County's attorney admits they knew said guard was lying about checking on her??????????????????



Also, wasn't the hall in front of her cell under video surveillance? I smell a very evil and foul coverup.


----------



## sj10460 (Jul 22, 2016)

SmileyNY said:


> Also, wasn't the hall in front of her cell under video surveillance? I smell a very evil and foul coverup.



yeah, iirc they showed her pacing at one point.


----------



## sj10460 (Jul 22, 2016)

I've maintained from the beginning that I don't think she committed suicide. She seemed happy and looking forward to starting a new career and relocated


----------



## kanozas (Jul 22, 2016)

How'd she have a plastic bag in the prison cell?  Don't they take anything from you you could kill yourself from?  She was murdered by asphyxiation by one of the officers;  either that, or she was tested on by mind control and the bag allowed in the cell as suggestive.  I truly believe they experiment on prisoners.  Nothing new.


----------



## discodumpling (Jul 22, 2016)

Sandy speaks! This was foul from the get go. I pray her Mother gets the justice she so righteously deserves.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 22, 2016)

kanozas said:


> How'd she have a plastic bag in the prison cell?  Don't they take anything from you you could kill yourself from?  She was murdered by asphyxiation by one of the officers;  either that, or she was tested on by mind control and the bag allowed in the cell as suggestive.  I truly believe they experiment on prisoners.  Nothing new.



They do experiment on prisoners- HOWEVER there is an extremely strict regulatory process that must
be followed bc prisoners are considered a vulnerable population of research subjects. Some of the things that have to be in place include but are not limited to:

The research has to be of some benefit SPECIFIC to the needs of prison populations.

They need either a prisoner or prisoner representative to be on the investigational review board that reviews the study for safety and ethics for the research subjects.

The majority of the investigational review board members cannot be associated with the prisons doing the research.

Now do I have confidence that this ish is actually being followed and if the research going on is in compliance- HELL NAW!


----------



## Laela (Mar 25, 2019)

Update: Related story

Death of Waller County inmate raises issues from Sandra Bland case


----------



## Shula (May 7, 2019)

New Update

Apparently Sandra Bland recorded her traffic stop and of course, they lied as we already knew from the get go. It's a mess! Her poor family.


----------



## Laela (May 7, 2019)

Well, I hope they re-open the investigation; family got a settlement, but hopefully they can finally find out how she really died..


----------

